# Solved: All printers are "offline"



## JMWmhc (Nov 1, 2011)

Beginning today, I started my computer and a short time later tried to print a document. It did not print and the printer status shows offline at my computer, but it is working for others in the office. It turns out that all the printers on the network show offline at my computer.

Rebooting results in all documents in queue to print as well as any printed right after rebooting, but soon thereafter, they all show offline.

Also, beginning today Notepad opens when I start my computer with desktop.ini opened. It reads:

[.ShellClassInfo]
[email protected]%SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,-21787
 
No recent software changes have been made.


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

I need to know your computer specs (make and model) also which windows version you are using and what kind of printer. Sounds like you have to re-adjust the settings if it's showing up offline. Observe the printer settings to a computer that is printing and make sure you have identical settings.

As for the notepad shell32 error please follow instructions: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330132/


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

probably a network configuration problem. How this is accessed changes with every version of Windows.


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Yup especially windows 7

Try this: right click on (Network)Printer , choose Properties, go to * Ports* tab, choose Configure Port, and then un-check the "SNMP Status Enable" option.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

I spent far too much time just today on a Win7 system trying to figure out how the networking worked, and why it wasn't working. It was not communicating properly with a Linux server running Samba, and I couldn't find anything wrong with the server. Actually, the server crashed last friday, the company didn't have a disaster plan in place, so I've been recovering it...ever since. It is back up now, but when this one 'puter didn't talk to it, I couldn't just say: "It's a problem with that 'puter".

Win 7 is even more of a PITA than most versions of Windows are, particularly in the obscure way it handles networking. It works ok, when it works. But trying to diagnose problems is a nightmare.


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Well it the problem persists try what i posted:

Try this: right click on (Network)Printer , choose Properties, go to Ports tab, choose Configure Port, and then un-check the "SNMP Status Enable" option. Also complete de-activation of my personal firewall system (or whichever protection software you own) and after the printer begins to work you can re-activate you're firewall.


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

jiml8 said:


> Win 7 is even more of a PITA than most versions of Windows are, particularly in the obscure way it handles networking. It works ok, when it works. But trying to diagnose problems is a nightmare.


Trust me I KNOW! lol I love my xp! Hate fixing win 7 PC's especially network related issues :down:


----------



## JMWmhc (Nov 1, 2011)

Unselecting the SNMP Status Enable option resolved the printer offline issue. All three of the printers that have the SNMP option had it selected and were offline until it was unselected.

Deleting the desktop.ini has resolved that issue, so far. Only one desktop.ini file included only the two lines shown at the beginning of this thread, but at least one desktop.ini file includes those lines and additional lines. Should anything be done with the other file(s)?

It seems unlikely that both issues could start occurring at the same time and not be related. Is there any way of telling what caused the issues?


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

Can't be sure it is windows 7  You never know! lol But I'm glad it worked. If you can mark this thread as resolved I'd greatly appreciate it. Also, I'll look into what might have caused the settings to change and I'll post back if I find out. Good luck! Hope this issue stays resolved


----------

